# Mead not clearing question



## garlicbee (Jun 3, 2010)

First time mead making!

Made batch of ancient orange mead 2 months ago and it is still cloudy (still random bubbles) It is cool where it is, how long should you wait to rack it? Does it have to be really clear, can you wati to long? or is it ok just to leave it be

thanks!


----------



## DC Bees (Sep 24, 2009)

I would let it sit until it settles out.It may take awhile to clear but it won't hurt anything.If you bottle now there will be sediment in the bottles and when you pour your mead it may stir up the sediment and cause it to have some off flavors.I have some cranberry mead that would not clear and i was a little impatient and now i have the same problem, which i explained above.Some Mead's settle out early while others take awhile,good luck.


----------



## rgvhoney (Dec 5, 2011)

I've had it take up to six months to clear.


----------



## hipbee (Sep 11, 2009)

every time I make the ancient orange mead it acts a little different.......I think it makes a difference what moon phase you make it in.
it might be taking longer to finish because it is cool, meads really like warmer temps than beer or grape wines. 
warm it up to around 70-73F and the fermentation should finish up pretty quick.....once it stops bubbling then cool it off or even put it in a fridge and it will clear much faster.


----------



## Vance G (Jan 6, 2011)

Don't forget that BIG refrigerator out the back door! Take it down to about freezing fast and be amazed, I was.


----------



## nursebee (Sep 29, 2003)

I think there are a couple key points to make here:

FIRST and foremost, before considering bottling make sure it is done fermenting. Measurements with a hydrometer tell one this. Alternately one can add stuff that might stop fermentation. If I rack to a secondary it is to allow it to age off the lees/scum on the bottom of the primary carboy.

Second: If I rack off the lees, I do it to allow the stuff to clarify, age, and mellow. If I wait for it to clear in the primary, there is much less that will be left on the bottom of secondary demijohn. If there is less in 2nd, the bottled product will be clearer.

3rd: One has to decide upon a level of "better living thru chemistry" that one is happy with. I am not happy adding stuff to my fermentables so I let mine age a lot longer. If you like speed and efficiency there are a lot of physical and chemical things that can be done to speed up clarity. I keep bees as I like the natural sweetener. Trying to keep it natural, I do not treat my bees. Why would I ruin this when I make alcohol with it?

The last mead I racked sooner than a year or so was a mango mead as it had a lot of pulp. Otherwise I wait about a year to even test. I make enough mead that I do not get anxious over a single batch, just let them sit around, kind of like unused furniture.


----------



## Bsweet (Apr 9, 2010)

Time is the best thing for clearing. Becareful warming the mead, check the yeast info and see what temp it likes. I use Lavin D-47 and if it gets above 68 deg. you will get some nasty flavors. Jim


----------



## hipbee (Sep 11, 2009)

Well said nursebee, my wife says my brew room looks like a mad scientist! I only have 9 carboys setting around.
Bsweet is right to some yeast can leave some nasty flavors when to warm, my favorite mead yeast is the lavelin ec-118(spelling?) it ferments realy fast around 70, and usually clears enough for the first racking within a month after it stops bubbling. Then I will let the whole batch set for a year.


----------

